# McGraw-Hill’s NESC 2017 Handbook vs IEEE 2017 NESC Handbook Premiere Edition(orange book) vs IEEE C2-2017 NESC (Purple Book)



## BebeshKing PE (Nov 12, 2019)

Is McGraw-Hill’s NESC2017 Handbook (Mcgraw Hill's National Electrical Safety Code Handbook) by David Marne,PE  has a similar content with the IEEE 2017 NESC Handbook Premiere Edition (Orange book) and IEEE C2-2017 NESC (Purple Book)??? I have attached the cover of the books for reference.

Thank you,


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 12, 2019)

The test is on the IEEE purple book. You *can* get the handbooks for NESC if you want but unlike the NEC, NESC is straightforward and the handbook is a waste.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 12, 2019)

Same here.  I bought the purple book.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Nov 12, 2019)

BebeshKing said:


> Is McGraw-Hill’s NESC2017 Handbook (Mcgraw Hill's National Electrical Safety Code Handbook) by David Marne,PE  has a similar content with the IEEE 2017 NESC Handbook Premiere Edition (Orange book) and IEEE C2-2017 NESC (Purple Book)??? I have attached the cover of the books for reference.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


Do *NOT* buy the NESC Handbook by McGraw (the fist book quoted above). This is *NOT* the codebook, and does *not* contain the code. Be careful. It is a supplemental book only. The actual code book is published by IEEE.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE (Nov 12, 2019)

Zach Stone said:


> Do *NOT* buy the NESC Handbook by McGraw (the fist book quoted above). This is *NOT* the codebook, and does *not* contain the code. Be careful. It is a supplemental book only. The actual code book is published by IEEE.


This is true. In fact, my company intended to buy the NESC years ago and bought the handbook as they thought it would be like the NEC where the handbook would be the code book with supplemental info. Wrong! No code in it. Fortunately for me, they had money left in the budget for references this year, so they bought the actual code book for me to use on the PE exam.


----------

